# a sweet video



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Some of the expressions on those dogs' faces were priceless. I need to go give my Brady a big hug now.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was truly great!!! Big smile and watery eyes all at the same time. The goldens really stole the show too.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i know! the one scene with the golden puppy flopping all over the little boy, and the one of them sharing an ice cream... sniff sniff


----------

